# Granada [Spain]. May, 3. THE DAY OF THE HOLY CROSS.



## xteamy (Aug 30, 2006)

*GRANADA [Spain]. May, 3. HOLY CROSS DAY.*

*HOLY CROSS DAY*  
*Feast of the Cross*
*The day of the Cross*
May,3.
GRANADA [Spain]


----------



## xteamy (Aug 30, 2006)

Albaicín Square, Granada. Today.


----------



## xteamy (Aug 30, 2006)

Republican cross (!)











¡VIVA GRANÁ!


----------



## xteamy (Aug 30, 2006)

Granada yesterday


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Collorful !!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow pretty interesting I must say*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool, we have flores de mayo or Santacruzan about Reina Elena and the cross too in the end of May.


----------

